

American Schools Are Failing Nonconformist Kids - brryant
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/114527/self-regulation-american-schools-are-failing-nonconformist-kids

======
tthomas48
This isn't "American Schools" these are the ultra-competitive "good schools".
Put your kid in a normal school that has experienced teachers and is closer to
the average for output and you'll probably find all these problems go away.

------
daveqr
Headline should have been "American Schools Are Failing Kids".

